# Blue Eyes?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Someone try to get CloudsMystique to partake in this thread. She has a horse that's not a paint, nor does the horse have any pinto markings, other than blue eyes


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

^ so any breed can have them?


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

TheRoughrider21 said:


> ^ so any breed can have them?


I believe so. My friend has a solid black minature pony with a white stripe and he has 2 blue eyes. He has no painted lineage. I think he is gorgeous when he doesn't have all his fuzz


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Any breed can have blue eyes...it's just not common (in general).


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Cloudsmystique's mare is, if im correct, a FoxTrotter with no paint lineage.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah my Quarter Pony has blue eyes, she's a cremello.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Actually........ any breed that can have a cremello can have blue eyes.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks! I was just wondering because we were having a convo at the barn and this question just came up and no one really knew.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Blue eyes are also a trait of the splash white pattern-- splash is found in many breeds besides paints/pintos-- in its minimal form it makes face/leg markings that wouldn't be considered paint/pinto, but in its more highly expressed for it can cause belly/body white that would be considered paint/pinto.

Here is a registered Appaloosa mare who has minimal Splash (IMO) and has 2 3/4 blue eyes. She produced a couple of foals which also had blue eyes, but she never produced foals with pinto markings.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

My girl is a solid paint :] one blue eye


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

I'd love to have a blue eyed Appy!!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

There is a horse at my barn with a blue eye, he is a purebred Cheval Canadien, so no paint or appy in his background. Of over seventy horses, he is the only one with a blue eye. The sad thing is, he has a cataract on it and might go blind in that eye.








There is also a mare with an eye that looks blue because she has glaucoma and is completely blind in that eye.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a neighbor that had an app stallion she bred the three mares, and two of the three foals had one blue eye (I ended up w/ the one w/ two brown eyes).


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

some grey horses have blue eyes and some pie/skewbald horses have one or two blues eyes if there is a white patch covering it.




























none of the coloured horses are paint, they are cobs


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

ive seen loadsa cobs with blue eyes, but i gotta admit ive never really seen others with blue eyes


----------



## Jordi (Nov 29, 2009)

Here is my perlino Welsh Pony, Harrison. Because he's a double dilute (buckskin x buckskin), his eyes are blue.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

masatisan said:


> There is a horse at my barn with a blue eye, he is a purebred Cheval Canadien, so no paint or appy in his background. Of over seventy horses, he is the only one with a blue eye. The sad thing is, he has a cataract on it and might go blind in that eye.
> View attachment 29121
> 
> 
> ...


That isn't a real blue eye, it's that color because of the cataract.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Ponyboy: I think masatisan knows it's not really a blue eye, i think she was just giving an example of an eye that is blue due to glaucoma incase someone confused it with a true blue eye.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I've seen several Arabians with blue eyes - All with the Sabino expression.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh, yes - blue eyes can show up in almost any breed, although they're rare on horses that are neither pinto nor double dilute.

My mare is solid and has two blue eyes. Her dam is chestnut with a stripe and her sire is black with a star. Neither have any leg markings. She doesn't have a pinto in her pedigree, except for a few sabinos. She tested negative for sabino1.

What's weird is that she has a full brother with the EXACT same markings as she has... same eyes, same facial markings, even the same leg marking on the exact same leg.

Here's a picture of her:










This pony's right eye is blue (sorry, I don't have a picture of it) and he's 1/2 QH and 1/2 Shetland:










Here's another solid horse (mostly - if not completely - Haflinger) with two blue eyes:











I think maybe a geneticist will figure it out in the future.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Here are some different breeds with blue eyes...

Miniature Horse: http://www.doubledminiatures.com/images/ebony.jpg
Warmblood: BLEU SCF
Thoroughbred: It's Blue
Arabian: https://www.addisequineauctions.com....com\data\images\RFR+THE+ICEMAN.jpg&Width=320
Quarter Horse: http://daiquiristud.webs.com/CANDY1.jpg
Belgian: http://www.gentlegiantsdrafthorserescue.com/images/blueseye.jpg
Appaloosa: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1029/1254821098_e3c1cb2799.jpg
Draft cross: Sarge_2652 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Mustang: Blue eyed mustang stud--Oregon on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Clydesdale: Blue Eyed Clydesdale on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Quarter Horse: Cody on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Some kind of draft: so sad it hurts on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Shire: http://www.knightskyefarm.com/KSF/media/ourhorses/snowbirddec07 010bsm.jpg
TWH: http://www.cloud9walkers.com/BlingBigUg052508a.jpg
Welsh Pony: http://www.allwelsh.com/download/file.php?id=606
Morgan: http://www.rainbowmorganhorseassoc.com/assets/2008photocontest/amateur25.jpg
Icelandic: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3279/3052305954_c9ec9f3449.jpg
Holsteiner: Pilotus - Full Pose on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Mountain Pleasure Horse: Mountain Pleasure Horse on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Welsh Pony: on the lookout on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Arabian: Lady Khem Ali on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Dutch Draft: Marinka van 't Heereind on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Thoroughbred: Ole Blue Eye copy on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


This horse is awesome, although I don't know what breed he is: Frost on Flickr - Photo Sharing!



That was fun, haha.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Oops, double post.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

haha, triple post
And those are some pretty horses! Do you by chance have a pic of Mystique's brother?


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> haha, triple post
> And those are some pretty horses! Do you by chance have a pic of Mystique's brother?


Haha, I meant I posted the exact same post twice.


I wish I had a picture of him. I have his owner's name, phone number, and address but I'm afraid to call, haha.


----------



## TheGoldenFilly (Jan 10, 2010)

I work with an appy who has one blue eye and one brown...trippy xD


----------



## TheGoldenFilly (Jan 10, 2010)

^and then of course i have a mini who has baby blues, but he's pinto, so..


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Clouds Mystique posted above the maximum expressed sabino arabian stallion RFR The Iceman(I LOVE him btw ) If you are interested, here is a link to more photos of him. He's quite exotic looking. Iceman
There is also another purebred arab stallion named Moonlight money maker. You can see him here: Page Title


----------

